# what is it?



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi 
I have a ? about a egg (not pigeon) 
can someone help me out here?
ok a friend of my sis fond a egg that she gave 
to me the nest fell out of the tree. I would just
like to know what type of egg it maybe. It is
about the size of a parakeets egg (maybe a little biger)
So do you guys know what it may be?
thank you for the help


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks like a robbins egg but it is hard to tell, hatch it and find out


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yep i'm trying to hatch it and do think it is fertial. i have my mommy dove sitting on it lol. I well update you when i know if it is fertial. cuz its speckeled it is hard to say if there is vanes also i think it was just layed sometime before the nest fell out of the tree.

Michelle


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Michelle,
I don't think you have a Robin's egg because they are blue.
Have you looked around the area where the nest fell to see what birds are around? They will probably come back to build another nest.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i was thinking sparrow. i do not know were the nest fell like i said a friend of my sis fond it, but i well ask


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi, 

Definitely not a robins egg, many species have speckled eggs of that size so it's nearly impossible to guess.

I'd suggest you candle the egg, see what might or might not be going on inside. If there are no signs of life, please abandon your efforts to incubate because if by chance the egg does hatch, you'll likely not have the skills, knowledge or capability to handle the baby bird. It will likely die in it's first few days of improper care...I don't think you'd want that to happen.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Michelle, Do you have mocking birds around you? It looks like a mocking bird egg if the spots are brown.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i do not think we have mocking bird but...
Pigeonpal2002 if it is a sparrow i have a baby befor that was just a few days old and i had him for a few months.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Michelle, I just looked bird eggs and it just might be a sparrows egg. It looks like the one your holding.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Where there any other egs in the nest? If they were and they dont look like the egg you showed us, chances are that its a mocking bird.... Dont mocking birds lay their eggs in other nests?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

not shor if there was or was not other eggs. i did not find it and do not know all thatso... yes mocking birds do lay there eggs in other nest. so it could be a mocking bird just my dad and i are not shor we have mocking birds here.
and
thank you littlestar


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sorry if i miss lead you with saying it was a robins egg. I guess im not as knowledgeable but I hope you can be helped by some one with more experience than me. 

And It also looks like a quail egg to me haha but it just goes to show what I know hahaha


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

lol well whatever it is, good luck incubating it and what not. Also IF it hatches you be in for some work. good luck!


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Also, it may have been to late to incubate it. Either way, its a good learning experience!


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you Pixy 
lol not shor but have i would love for it the hatch.


----------

